# Was für Adernfarben verwendet ihr?



## maxi (8 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
will gerade in der Firma eine Standart einführen.
Nun habe ich mal geguckt was ich für 24 und 12V an Farben verwenden soll.

Schwarz, Hellblau, Rot und Orange ist ja klar für die 220/400V)

Was verwendet ihr den für Farben?


----------



## Raydien (8 Mai 2006)

24V+ = blau sowie für den - blau/weiß


Steuerstromkreis = Rot
Steuerstromkreis hinter einem Trafo = Rot
0V = Rot/weiß

Last = Schwarz
N = Hellblau

Meßleitungen = weiß
Signalleitungen = grau

24VAC = braun sowie braun/weiß.
Fremdspannung = Orange


gruß

Ray


----------



## MSB (8 Mai 2006)

Also wir haben:

Schwarz : Last
Blau : "N"

Rot : 230V Phase (Steuerspannung)
Rot-Weiß : 230V Nulleiter (Steuerspannung)

Dunkelblau : +24V oder +12V
Dunkelblau/Weiß : 0V (24V oder 12V)

Violett : 24V AC
Violett-Weiß : Nulleiter (24V AC)

Orange : Alles was auch nach Hauptschalter Aus noch Spannung hat


Grau : Analognormsignale (0-10V +-20mA)

Gelb: Frequenzsignale (z.B. Pulsausgänge von FU's)

Braun: Sekundärseite von Stromwandlern

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## M_K (8 Mai 2006)

schwarz: Last
hellblau: N

dunkelblau: 24VDC
braun: 24VAC

rot: 230V Steuerung

orange: Fremdspannung

weiß: Analogeingänge 0-10V / 4-20mA
rosa: Analogausgänge 0-10V / 4-20mA

grün: Messkreise für PT100

MfG
Michael


----------



## kolbendosierer (9 Mai 2006)

Moin

schwarz: Last
rot: Steuer. 230V
lila ; N

dunkelblau: 24VDC
Dunkelblau/weiß:-24VDC

weiß: Analog

organge: Fremspannung

Robert


----------



## Maxl (10 Mai 2006)

Thema wurde schon einige male behandelt!


----------



## Praios (10 Mai 2006)

Noch ein Tip...
such dir eine Aderfarbe für nachträglich eingebaute Brücken oder Änderungen.


----------



## Maxl (10 Mai 2006)

Evtl auch für "Fremdspannungen intern"
In diese Kategorie fallen Testtakte, wie sie bei Sicherheitssteuerungen und beim PnozMulti verwendet werden.


----------



## lordunschuldig (28 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich grab hier mal den alten Thread aus, weil meine Frage dazu wohl am besten passt.

Ich mache gerade meine Technikerarbeit mit einer S7-1200. 
Das 4-20mA Ausgangssignal habe ich mit weiss verdrahtet. 
Allerdings stehe ich vor dem "Problem", wie ich die Binäreingänge verdrahten soll! Dies sind ja eigentl. auch "Signaleingänge" (also de fakto Weiss), führen aber auch ein 24VDC Signal (also de fakto Dunkelblau). Kann ich also die Binäreingänge auch mit weiss verdrahten (zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit bzw. Differenzierung zwischen 24V Spg-versorung und Signalen) oder MUSS ich diese in dbl verdrahten?

Danke schonmals!

Gruß


----------



## iec61131 (1 März 2014)

du musst nicht in DBL verdrahten.
Ggf. bieten sich hier Beschriftungen an, welche weiße Adern genau beschriften.


----------

